# Dogster tells it like it is regarding Puppyfind.com



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I was on Dogster this evening and found this interesting editorial from them regarding Puppyfind. It's nice to see a post like this that is "Pro Dog" instead of "Pro Money". Way to go Dogster!!









*EDIT 2-8-06: Scroll down a bit in this thread - I have been the victim of just what they're talking about below! A seller is using a couple of Catcher's Dogster's pictures and selling him as a 14-week old girl!!* 

[Dogster - Editorial Re: Puppyfind.com

01/27/06 
*What We Think About Puppyfind.com *
Puppyfind.com is an online service which takes a financial cut for connecting puppy sellers with people that want to buy dogs. Their homepage says “1,000s of Puppies for Sale… Shipped nationwide!” If that doesn’t make you wonder about their service, then you will when you learn that they don’t even prequalify the people or dogs who post to their site. They only review a poster or dog if there have been complaints. Technically this isn’t against that law, but if you ask us, we think it’s awfully disrespectful to the dogs to treat them as cargo and the buyers to not prequalify the sellers before letting them use their service. It is well documented there is a GIANT problem of unethical breeding of dogs and this service, by not prequalifying the people they work with, is, we think, a big mistake.

We spoke with Puppyfind.com in the past and they justified their practice by claiming “well, so may people post dogs a day we couldn’t possibly pre-review them.” I don’t think I need to say what we think is wrong with that. Especially now that they’ve been in business for a couple years they should be improving their quality control, not standing by old excuses.

Recently there has been a rash of Dogster dogs posted to puppyfind by a scammer pretending they are for sale. Thanks for everyone to writing in to them. We have let them know how we feel about this too. My gut feeling is that this was all the work of one desperate, nefarious person who thinks that some how people will fall for their pathetic scam. When anything happens out of the blue to this degree it’s almost always just one person or people working together. Puppyfind will eventually ban this user (or users) and they will slink away. So I do not expect some continuing photo theft as this one person will realize how stupid they were and it will stop. 

As far as I know, when this happens, Puppyfind, chooses not to press criminal charges, which I also think I don’t need to state how we feel, even though they have clear proof of attempted scams.

I do know Dogster is for the love of dog. I can only imagine what Puppyfind is for the love of.

In the future if you see or hear of misappropriated photos being used to sell dogs on PuppyFind please contact them immediately with as much proof and evidence as you have. In the end they are motivated to remove false entries and the more people they hear from the more likely they are to do it sooner than later. It is our wish they will reconsider their policies of letting people post puppies until they hear of a problem and take a more proactive stance in ensuring the validity of the poster and ethical quality of the breeders they work with.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That was very interesting reading, thanks K/C, it looks to me like that site is a money making site with no thoughts for the puppies they are selling, nor where they end up after they are sold


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

I know it's a little off topic but, you know how it's Maltese Week over at Dogster? 

Today, whenever I clicked on "See Just Purebreds" the first dog that popped up was Catcher! What are the odds?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, you guys won't believe it... thanks to an SM member, I have been made aware of Puppyfind stealing two pictures of Catcher and the seller is "selling" him as a 14-week old girl!!!! If it wasn't so disgusting, it would actually be funny. And "he" is only $650!!! I have contacted the seller, PuppyFind and Dogster. All I can say to anyone buying from Puppyfind is BUYER BEWARE!!!!

Here is the listing link but it'll probably be gone soon... I hope... Below that is the screen print of his page.









Scammer's Page of Catcher - Puppyfind


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is terrible! I was feeling $itchy so I sent the seller an email.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> That is terrible! I was feeling $itchy so I sent the seller an email.[/B]


Yea!! Thank you so much!! Guess what... I couldn't find his page when I was putting the link here on SM but remembered the "breeder" was in South Carolina... so I searched on that and found Carrie's Massimo on there, too!!! (As a 3-month old girl!) I PM'd her about it.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

That is unreal!!! I can't believe these people...I opened your link and also saw Massimo on there. I'm glad you let Carrie know. Can you contact this person? I think I would have a few choice words for them.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> That is unreal!!! I can't believe these people...I opened your link and also saw Massimo on there. I'm glad you let Carrie know. Can you contact this person? I think I would have a few choice words for them.[/B]


Yes, I clicked on the "Contact Seller" button and emailed the seller as well as Puppyfind.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

This one is also pics from dogster. Here is the dogster page: Maltese Babies


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> That makes me so angry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I was saying the same thing to Carrie in a PM... that I put Catcher's name on pics so people won't steal them and then these people steal his name, too!!!









You're right... I bet there are a zillion Dogster and SM pics on Puppyfind... Today when I was looking through the entire Malt section to find the picture of Catcher that I was told about, I saw some of gorgeous champions in full coat being sold as 8-week old puppies!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Catcher, at least to me, even sounds like a boy's name!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it is a boy's name.... I got it from the name of the male lead in the movie "Down With Love".


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow.. that is just unbelievable. That just makes me so mad to know they are probably going to profit using those pictures. It is just sick. I guess we need to come up with a better watermark instead of the dog's name. Maybe, "If this picture is on PuppyFind it has been stolen by a jerk scammer."


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

This happened with one of Audrey's pics a long time ago - I was irritated because they were selling 'him' for about $800 which is much less than we paid for Audrey, and if they are going to steal her pic they could at least value her higher!!








I would NEVER buy a puppy on the internet - can you imagine thinking you were getting one of these gorgeous babies and then ending up with something else entirely??


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Mark them all with "say no to puppyfind.com". So sorry to hear this you guys


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> You know, when someone stole Toby's pictures to use on Dogster as another dog, I was mad, but chalked it up to some kid wanting a dog and living in a fantasy. I contacted Dogster and they removed the page, but this...! I don't even know where to begin--I am so angry for you! I am not only angry that they stole the picture, but that some innocent person is going to be tricked into buying a "Catcher!" Have you contacted Puppyfind?
> 
> I wonder if they saw Catcher's picture because of him being "Dog of the Day" yesterday??? Can you tell how long the posting has been up there?
> 
> ...


Oh, yes... I contacted Puppyfind. 

They may have found him this week because it was Maltese week on Dogster and they may have just found him that way. Or "Dog of the Day" maybe... The listing is likely very new because they say "she" is was born Nov. 2 and is 14 weeks old and that would mean it hasn't been up very long.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG! I am just shocked. Do we think that there is a real puppy somewhere that they are trying to pass off as Catcher, or is this just a scam to get money and then never deliver a dog? What are we supposed to do? Is this a Dogster problem? I am completely freaked out but the whole thing!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I sent an email seeing what the scumball would say. I said that I was interested in the dog and wanted more info. We'll see if I ever get a response...

This makes me so mad because I'm sure people do this all the time without us knowing. In order to help prevent this, can someone tell me how to "watermark" pictures please?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> OMG! I am just shocked. Do we think that there is a real puppy somewhere that they are trying to pass off as Catcher, or is this just a scam to get money and then never deliver a dog? What are we supposed to do? Is this a Dogster problem? I am completely freaked out but the whole thing![/B]


Susan, it is a Dogster problem in that Dogster has a ton of pictures that these scammers can steal. Here is what Dogster had said (see full posting in my first post above) about the stealing of photos:

Recently there has been a rash of Dogster dogs posted to puppyfind by a scammer pretending they are for sale. Thanks for everyone to writing in to them. We have let them know how we feel about this too. My gut feeling is that this was all the work of one desperate, nefarious person who thinks that some how people will fall for their pathetic scam. When anything happens out of the blue to this degree it’s almost always just one person or people working together. Puppyfind will eventually ban this user (or users) and they will slink away. So I do not expect some continuing photo theft as this one person will realize how stupid they were and it will stop. 

As far as I know, when this happens, Puppyfind, chooses not to press criminal charges, which I also think I don’t need to state how we feel, even though they have clear proof of attempted scams.

I do know Dogster is for the love of dog. I can only imagine what Puppyfind is for the love of.

In the future if you see or hear of misappropriated photos being used to sell dogs on PuppyFind please contact them immediately with as much proof and evidence as you have. In the end they are motivated to remove false entries and the more people they hear from the more likely they are to do it sooner than later. It is our wish they will reconsider their policies of letting people post puppies until they hear of a problem and take a more proactive stance in ensuring the validity of the poster and ethical quality of the breeders they work with.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

found a bunch that i know i've seen the photos of before.

Pumpkin Pic: http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?sid...526page%25253D1
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?lis...815d147af7da9a1
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?sid...526page%25253D1
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?sid...526page%25253D1
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?sid...526page%25253D1
I saw this one at least 5 or 6 times so far: http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?sid...526page%25253D1
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?sid...526page%25253D1

This person is claiming that they have 2 14 week old maltese. They are the victoria secret stuff dogs!!!! http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?sid...526page%25253D1


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Massimo's puppyfind page:

http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?sid...ack%253D%25252F

The thing that upsets me MOST, is that they have a picture of my BIOLOGICAL KIDS on there!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't believe they can get away with that







I saw Catcher and Massimo on there when I just looked, so they still have not removed them. That is so wrong


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Massimo's puppyfind page:
> 
> http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?sid...ack%253D%25252F
> 
> The thing that upsets me MOST, is that they have a picture of my BIOLOGICAL KIDS on there![/B]


Aww, I'm so sorry they used your kids' pictures... trying to get people to think.. oh how cute... look at the puppy with the children... Grrrrr

I thought it was pitiful that they also used your Dogster profile and they changed "he" to "she" in some of it and in other places they didn't. Yes, like a 3-month old puppy could have done all that stuff already that's in your profile.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

One thing Dogster could do is make the pictures unclickable. I know I have been on a few breeders sites and tried to copy the pictures (for my own personal use for grooming examples) and a message pops up. Of course I don't know how difficult that is, but it is one way to discourage them!

Carrie--I can't believe they have your kids' picture on there--that makes me sick!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> found a bunch that i know i've seen the photos of before.
> 
> This person is claiming that they have 2 14 week old maltese. They are the victoria secret stuff dogs!!!! http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?sid...526page%25253D1[/B]


Oh, I am dying laughing!!!







Somebody will probably purchase the darn thing!!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

That is so wicked. Are they really selling pups, or just scamming money? I sincerely hope they aren't dealing with live animals.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I sent the seller and Puppyfind.com a nasty gram.









Just a thought, maybe you could put "not for sale" on the picture, close enough so that they can't crop it out? Some people are just such pathetic low lifes!


----------



## Cutie (Jan 18, 2006)

This is horrible! It must all be a money scam (no real animals) if they're putting up fake pix and stuffed animal pix. And these losers are too bold if they're using pix with names on them (eg Catcher's). Grrrrrrrr







BTW one of the pix listed above is a Chrisman pup!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=150361
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I guess it's a talented pup!! 

I was so upset earlier, like I was victimized personally.... But now I'm getting over it. It's really sickening that people could do such things tho. 

BUT!!! I was happy to see that Massimo....er....Missy (lol) is a champion bred show dog!!















YAY!









*EDIT:* 















I sent my brother a link to Massimo's puppyfind page, and I just got an email from him... Seems he took another rout, MIND you, my Irish Setter's name is Jasper, who I refer to as Massimo's sister in his dogster page...here is the message my brother copy and pasted from the "contact seller" link:
*Hello... I am VERY interested in the Maltese puppy for sale. I have no problem driving to pick her up. She will have a wonderful loving home for years to come. My newly-wed wife and I are very excited to get a Maltese puppy and Missy seems perfect. We were actually interested in getting a pair, and you mentioned her sister Jasper. Does she look similar to Missy? Even if she doesn’t, I am still interested. Please get back to me ASAP with your contact information so we can discuss more in person. Thanks a lot, and I will be anxiously awaiting your reply. 
Best Regards, 
(My brother’s name here)*


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Isn't it a real shame that these people can do this? My guess is that when you inquire about "Catcher" or any other pup, you'll get a response that the dog has already been sent to their forever home...but they have another one available. Personally, I think this must be either a puppy mill or a broker that is pulling this crap. I guess we won't be posting any photos on Dogster.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> *EDIT:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Oh, that's great that he is going to "play" with the scammer's head!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Isn't this a members dog? Puppy


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

My eyeballs are truly popping out!!!!








I am pretty sure these scammers have no puppies. They put low prices and cute "stolen" pics so people get all excited and send the money and then get NADA nothing!!!!
This is horrible, how can this happen?. 
Poor people, they have all their hopes in getting a cute puppy for a low price and end up loosing everything. 
How can these scammers sleep???? Shame on them!





























I take a lot of effort everyday to show my daughter to be a good person, to be kind, to tell the truth, to be compasionate and these people really makes me wonder weather i should "prepare" her better to deal with all the sick people out there.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

That is horrible!! And some of those dogs that say they are Maltese aren't even Maltese!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> My eyeballs are truly popping out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you say makes sense.... if they had their own puppies they wouldn't steal pictures of other people's..... 

It's a shame that Puppyfind makes you pay something like $6 for an upgraded membership in order to rate the seller. I would love to do that but I won't give one red cent to Puppyfind. If they really cared about policing the quality of their sellers, they wouldn't make people pay just to warn others that a seller is unscrupulous. Puppyfind obviously doesn't care about puppies or the unsuspecting souls who put out good money to buy them.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

We had this problem when we sold our old boat online and bought a new boat. We got so many scam offers on our boat it was hard picking out who was and was not legit. Also we found a boat that should have been about$30000 selling for $12000--turned out to be a total scam. Thank goodness we didn't send the crook any money. Alot of this is controlled by overseas people in Nigeria. They don't tell you where they are but you can pick them out often by their lousy spelling. Also they want you to use a third party money service--supposedly trustworthy but is another scam altogether. MY advice is not to buy anything online that looks to good to be true. There is a website online dedicated to ratting these guys out. It's pretty funny to read some of her stories...here's the link....

busted up cowgirl


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmmm this sounds like it would be a good "consumer-alert" news story...Primetime? 20/20? Dateline? or even the local news programming where they alert viewers to scams and such.

Maybe contact the networks and inform them and they can do their own investigations.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

This is terrible!!! Maybe if I contacted them from Australia they may think ' they got a sucker' and then we play them along. See where it leads us??

I feel really terrible for you all. How dare they














This is fraud to say the least. Claiming they have a certain dog and then they dont. And to pinch you kids pictures as well.

Terrible just terrible to say the least. Hope you can come up with something to get back at them??



Dede and CHloe from down under


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Hmmm this sounds like it would be a good "consumer-alert" news story...Primetime? 20/20? Dateline? or even the local news programming where they alert viewers to scams and such.
> 
> Maybe contact the networks and inform them and they can do their own investigations.[/B]


That's a great idea about contacting the media ... I will try to do that for sure!!! Based on some of the comments here, I'm coming to the conclusion that this is a "ring" of people out of the country. They likely picked Hilton Head, SC, as their fake location in this case... a beautiful and upscale place that would give a sense of confidence to the buyer. And from the way their senteneces are written and th fact that they don't know a boy's name from a girl's, it does appear that English is not their native language. 

Puppyfind has a "Scam Alert" on their site on the top nav bar but it is not always there. I'm not sure what makes it appear; perhaps only for logged-in members? There is a link there that takes you to a government fraud site and I sent that link to the seller who was using Catcher's picture and told them if the pic was not removed by this morning I would report them to that site. They must be familiar with it because his picture is not there now. My guess is that it will appear in another listing again, though.









Fraud warning From Puppyfind: Puppyfind Scam Alert

*Fraud Warning: * It has come to our attention that a scam is being perpetrated on this website (as well as our competitor’s). The scammers are typically foreign (many are from Cameroon or Nigeria). 

Scammers targeting sellers send an overpayment requesting that the amount be deducted for the puppy and overpayment be returned to them (or to their “agent”). After the money has been refunded, the victim finds that the cashier’s check was counterfeit. 

Scammers who are targeting buyers on the site claim to have a puppy available to purchase. They are typically from Africa, or may state that they live in the U.S. but are traveling to Africa and can’t bring the puppies with them. They sell the dogs at a very inexpensive price and request payment via money order. Upon receipt of payment they claim that the puppy is now in London (or another location) and that additional money is required to get the puppy out of quarantine. This is the scam. There is no puppy and they will continue to try to get you to send additional money until you catch on and stop communication. 

There are ways to protect yourself from these scams. If you are a seller, verify funds prior to sending puppy. If you are a buyer, ask for references, speak to the seller on the phone, get a clear purchase contract, and check for reviews on the Puppyfind.com website. 

While the majority of our members have honest intentions, there are always a few “bad apples”. If you believe you are being scammed by a Puppyfind.com member, please contact us with the email address of the potential scammer. 

If you do fall victim to a scam, you can report them to the Internet Crime Complaint Center by visiting www.ic3.gov  . 

Thank you, 

Puppyfind.com Customer Care.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, more and more gets uncovered.... check this out. Someone whose photos were stolen by scammmers but up a notice as if she was selling a puppy but the supposed puppy's name is "Beware" and she tells of her experience and warns people. That is so nice of her!!

PuppyFind Members' Tale ..... (no pun intended)

The entire screen print wouldn't fit but you can get the idea.... The link above is to this page:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

<span style="color:#CC0000">*Notice how they "currenttly accept through money gram"? TOTAL SCAM!!! They don't even have any dogs.*


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Thats just awful this kinda thing is happening







Its makes you wonder about posting pictures of our babis online


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

TELL YOU WHAT GUYS. If I was to contact them and ask about shipping to australia and stuff like that, I would know it was a scam, because the dog has to be QUARANTINED for a MINIMUM of 3 MONTHS!!!! and it has to have all sort of vaccinations for australia.

Or someone in the States could contact these people and say they want to send one of the dogs to their sister or something in Australia, they could ask how long it would take and stuff like that and then say, 'what about quarantine' if they say its NOT NECESSARY -then you will know that it is a scam.

See how you go, if you want me to help I would be more than happy to. Dont forget Im 12 hours AHEAD of you in time.

But this is just awful to say the least. Especially as they are dognapping your dogs name and ID.

KC your photo of your dog on the dogster page - looks more than 14 weeks to me?? or am I being dumb again??


Hope I can help you out.


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> KC your photo of your dog on the dogster page - looks more than 14 weeks to me?? or am I being dumb again??[/B]


LMAO! When I sent my email to the seller I started with "14 weeks old my a$$!"


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I didn't read the last few posts on here yet because I am so upset right now. I tried to send a message to that other person who has a dogster page and their dogs are on puppy find but it won't let me email them because I don't have a dogster page (and probably never will now!) so can someone with a dogster page please contact that person with the link to the puppy find ad adn tell them that someone is trying to sell their babies! I didn't read all these posts so someone may have done that already, if so thank you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> KC your photo of your dog on the dogster page - looks more than 14 weeks to me?? or am I being dumb again??
> 
> 
> Hope I can help you out.
> ...


No, you're not being dumb.... LOL!! The scammers are dumb... putting a year-and-a-half old Malt up there and saying he is 14 weeks!!!







They have no puppies, which is why they use pictures of other people's.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

This is what the scumball said in response to my email asking for info:

_Thank for your mail,

Missy is very sweet and a lovely puppy and still available,we ship 6 hours after payment is confirm,we currenttly accept through money gram.Now all you have to do,is to send me your full name,address,and closest airport to you were you will be picking up your puppy .

Breed: Maltese 
Sex: Female 
Age: 4 months 
Price: $500 USD - shipping included! 

TOP-quality, the best European bloodlines. Export pedigree FCI/AKC, veterinary examined, deworming, first shots. 
Registration Status : AKC
Champion Bloodlines up to date on Vaccaintions, Worming, Health Guarantee for {1 year} this are all our puppies have You get all the papers with the puppy.

Regards,

Puppy House._

UGH!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> This is what the scumball said in response to my email asking for info:
> 
> _Thank for your mail,
> 
> ...










Hmmmmm....sounds JUST like the email they sent my brother: 

*From: William 
Date: Friday, February 10, 2006 6:58 am
Subject: RE: Puppyfind.com - Regarding Missy

Thank for your mail, Missy is very sweet and a lovely puppy and 
still available,we ship 6 hours after payment is confirm,we 
currenttly accept through money gram.Now all you have to do,is to 
send me your full name,address,and closest airport to you were you 
will be picking up your puppy . Breed: Maltese Sex: Female Age: 4 
months Price: $500 USD - shipping included! TOP-quality, the best 
European bloodlines. Export pedigree FCI/AKC, veterinary examined, 
deworming, first shots. Registration Status : AKCChampion 
Bloodlines up to date on Vaccaintions, Worming, Health Guarantee 
for {1 year} this are all our puppies have You get all the papers 
with the puppy. Regards, Puppy House.--- On Thu 02/09 *


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> This is what the scumball said in response to my email asking for info:
> 
> _Thank for your mail,
> 
> ...


Oh, that is just so sad.... pity the poor unsuspecting soul who thinks they are really buying the puppy in the picture when in reality they are buying nothing.









Wonder what they would say if someone said they lived in Hilton Head and would stop by and pay and pick up the puppy ???


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This is absolutely criminal. Is there no place that you can report such fraud? 60 minutes needs to do a story on this kind of thing......grrrrrr


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Oh, that is just so sad.... pity the poor unsuspecting soul who thinks they are really buying the puppy in the picture when in reality they are buying nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother told them he wanted to drive there...they haven't responded to that.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> Hmmmmm....sounds JUST like the email they sent my brother:[/B]



Sorry, I missed your post before I did mine. I can't believe he wrote the same thing to me and your brother.









K/C's mom, I have his email if you need it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

"eyespy" put up a link in her post and I want to encourage everyone to go to it. It has been posted on here before quite a long time ago. It is worth reading. You will laugh your head off, I promise!!! http://www.bustedupcowgirl.com/scampage.html

Here is what the site's home page says. 
Welcome To Bighorse Farm
&
Scamming The Scammers


February 10, 2006 

Ever hear of the Nigerian 419 scam letters? Well they take many shapes and forms, but the end 
results are all the same. If you fall for there scam you are out some hard earned cash. If you are 
selling a horse, dog, car, tractor, boat or anything else on the web then you need to be aware of this 
scam!

The first few letters are from scammers trying to buy my horses...

After receiving about 10 of these letters and ignoring them I decided to fight back a little. The letters 
with the ***** are from people who have sent their works to me!

It costs these guys real money to send you there fake money orders (and believe me...they are FAKE) 
and that's money they have successfully scammed off of other unsuspecting people. So I decided to 
scam the scammer!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=150618
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems they have everything all planned out. I bet they use the same email for everyone! Maybe I should go try it and see!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok, my brother got a reply....
(William <[email protected]>)

*"Tel: 206-339-9056"*

Just exactly that.

Ok, I went to the reverse phone directory and it says:
*We're sorry. We did not find a listing for the phone number you entered.  
The phone number "(206) 339-9056" is based in Seattle, WA and the registered carrier is International Telcom, Ltd. - Wa. However, due to number portability, some numbers have been transferred to a new service provider other than the registered carrier. *

*UPDATE:*

Well, I just went back to the "Missy" link...good new, they FINALLY took the pictures of my kids off..







Now, if I can only get my favorite picture of Massimo dancing off there...


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I also asked about "Missy" and he sent me the same reply. Here is his email and below his is the email that I sent to him. I used an old email address that I still check but don't really use (it's for junk lol).

Thank for your mail,

Missy is very sweet and a lovely puppy and still available,we ship 6 hours after payment is comfirm,we currenttly accept through western union and money gram.Now all you have to do,is to send me your full name,address,and closest air port to you were you will be picking up your puppy.

Breed: Maltese
Sex: Female
Age: 4 months
Price: $500 USD - shipping included!

TOP-quality, the best European bloodlines. Export pedigree FCI/AKC, veterinary examined, deworming, first shots.
Registration Status : AKC
Champion Bloodlines up to date on Vaccaintions, Worming, Health Guarantee for {1 year} this are all our puppies have You get all the papers with the puppy.

Regards,

Puppy House.


--- On Fri 02/10, < [email protected] > wrote:

From: [mailto: [email protected]]
To: [email protected]
Date: 10 Feb 2006 15:43:04 -0000
Subject: Puppyfind.com - Regarding Missy

I am interested in Missy. I can provide a loving home for her and I already have another female Maltese that I know she will just love. I have a big fenced in yard that they can play together in. Please contact me at [email protected] so we can discuss shipping or pick up.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

This is just making me sick to my stomach!


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

I think the last link are pictures from Chrisman Maltese.
Not the Victoria Secret dogs the one above that.



> found a bunch that i know i've seen the photos of before.
> 
> Pumpkin Pic: http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?sid...526page%25253D1
> http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?lis...815d147af7da9a1
> ...


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

That picture of the Chrisman puppy (the one on the leopard bed) was actually on someone's dogster page as being her dog. I saw it as I was looking through all of the maltese dogster pages. Someone must've stole it from there. What a shame!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, thats horrible!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I got a reply from PuppyFind today:

*"Puppyfind.com Support" <[email protected]> wrote:
Thank you for the information.
Their account(s) have been removed from the site.
You may want to contact your Internet Crime Complaint Center at www.ic3.gov
to report any fraudulent activity.The only other information we have that
you do not already have is the IP address that was logged upon their account
creation. 
IP: 66.178.40.26
This may assist authorities in tracking down this individual.

[email protected]

http://www.puppyfind.com * 
*-----Original Message-----
From: Carrie [mailto:Carrie]
Sent: Thursday, February 09, 2006 2:40 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Question/Comment...

Hello. I was just alerted to my dog's and my children's pictures being used
to sell a puppy. Here is the link:
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listing/?sid...461386af23649b&
list_id=24i66s64y3&back=%2Ffor_sale%2F%3Fbreed_id%3D72%26country%3D248%26sta
te%3DSC%26page%3D1%26order_by%3Drand%26back%3D%252Fbreed%252F%253Fbreed_id%2
53D72%2526back%253D%25252Fbrowse%25252F%25253Fstr%25253Dm%252526page%25253D1
I am IRATE and would like the pictures removed. The pictures of my CHILDREN on the add is what
angered me the most. The seller has stolen those pictures and description
from my dogster page: http://www.dogster.com/?104177 
Please contact me IMMEDIATELY.
Carrie * 


YAY! The seller has been removed...


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Finally! I am so happy that they did something about it. It was aparent that that particular person used other people's dogs and it was probably all a scam. They just wanted the money. 
I hope that you will take legal action now.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

congratulations! Im so glad to hear of your success. I hope that you take this matter further.

Its bad enough taking your dogs pictures but to take your children also, that is dreadful. I mean you dont know where their picture could end up. Especially this day and age what with all those nutters out there and using childrens photos to satisfy themselves.

Please take the matter further. This has got to stop.


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Unbelievable! The old bait & switch!

This should be a wake up call to anyone considering buying a puppy on the internet!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Well, you guys won't believe it... thanks to an SM member, I have been made aware of Puppyfind stealing two pictures of Catcher and the seller is "selling" him as a 14-week old girl!!!! If it wasn't so disgusting, it would actually be funny. And "he" is only $650!!! I have contacted the seller, PuppyFind and Dogster. All I can say to anyone buying from Puppyfind is BUYER BEWARE!!!!
> 
> Here is the listing link but it'll probably be gone soon... I hope... Below that is the screen print of his page.
> 
> ...




I bought Chulita on Puppyfind.com


----------

